# Introduction



## Rick (Feb 6, 2012)

My name is Rick. My wife and I love to decorate for Halloween. We live in the St. Louis area. I enjoy making props and viewing props made by others.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rick


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome Rick.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rick.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Rick!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Rick!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!









By null at 2012-03-04

Granny Lou


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

